# Ice Fishing with the Black Betty 13



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Any of you guys that ice fish ever use the Black Betty 13? It's an in line reel. Thanks.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I checked 'em out, over priced, over rated.
I usually use a 2500/3000 size spinning rig so I can get 27-34" of line per handle turn, the BB is too old Schooley for me to goof with.
I'd buy Schooley's long before I'd consider dropping that kinda coin on a single action reel.:evilsmile
What ever floats yer boat - I also ice fish deep water (45-60') and it would take a week to get a bait down & another week to reel in a fish; ice season just isn't that long now a days!
:lol:
I think you can get 5 Schooley poles for the price of one BB!


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

sfw1960 said:


> I checked 'em out, over priced, over rated.
> I usually use a 2500/3000 size spinning rig so I can get 27-34" of line per handle turn, the BB is too old Schooley for me to goof with.
> I'd buy Schooley's long before I'd consider dropping that kinda coin on a single action reel.:evilsmile
> What ever floats yer boat - I also ice fish deep water (45-60') and it would take a week to get a bait down & another week to reel in a fish; ice season just isn't that long now a days!
> ...


 So, in other words, you've never fished with one? Just going by the price, and personal feelings? There are 2 models, one is $99 that's not the one I'm interested in. Thank's.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Crappie 1 said:


> So, in other words, you've never fished with one? Just going by the price, and personal feelings? There are 2 models, one is $99 that's not the one I'm interested in. Thank's.


_*Going by EXPERIENCE.*_
I have fished with plenty of single action reels before, they're just useless in the line pickup department, IMO.
Have I fished specifically with this one, no - I've handled enough tackle in my days to know _I wouldn't spend $59 on one of these "gems"._
It's getting dang near criminal what some tackle purveyors expect one to pay for a few cents worth or graphite, fiberglass, ceramic & steel.


We'll see who else chimes in here and then you might be able to do a review on your well earned $60.

I have some 9 bearing Okuma HS10 reels, very nice reels - but they are like winding in a fish on a sewing bobbin - I'd be surprised if they had 19" of line pickup per revolution.
To be honest, the old time "swish reel" would be the only single action reel I would consider because of the huge spools & great line pickup.
One of my Shimano Spirex 2500FG picks up 32" of line per crank - the BB might get you 15" on a full spool, _maybe_.
I guess if you want to "play" a fish a nice long time with no regard how much time is spent or if the fish may survive (yep - I release some fish too), by all means if that's what you fancy have fun & enjoy yourself.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

I've used mine a few times and the jury is still out. The line sometimes falls off the side causing it to get tangled when reeling in. Then I have to take the reel apart to untangle it. 

One thing I'm not a fan of is the drag which goes both ways unlike my fly reels. Meaning however hard the line goes out is as hard as you have to reel it in, if that makes sense. I didn't realize this when I bought it. I didn't buy the combo, just the reel.

That's my two cents.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

I use the older Zebco cardinal/ Ambassadeur/ diplomat 156 fly reels... and load them up with backing before I put any kind of Ice line on them.... just to get the line to have close to a 4.5' - 1.0 ratio on them.... also mount the reel as far forward on the handle of the rod so you can have enough grip to use it with gloves on.... mount it totally opposite of how a fly reel should be mounted....
And I never use them for fishing deep.... 15'-20' or less with this rig.... any thing deeper its spinning reels....


----------



## iceoiler (Apr 11, 2011)

i just use crappie in line reels by b&m, they only cost like $6 abd basically do the same thing as all the "tight line reels" that came out this year. i do feel that in line reels do give way more feel and sensitivity to your set up, i have a alot more feel of more feeling what my bait is doing, not to mention the lack of jig spin. 

I have put my camera down on tough days and literally watched a gills just look at my jig spinning when using small spinning reel, then put my in line reel down and watch same gills inhale jig. 

the down fall is yes then are only a 1:1 ratio, so if your fishing deep it takesa while to get fish in.

My ultimate secret weapon is a ul action rod with a inline B&M crappie reel spooled with MONOFILAMENT SEWING THREAD! i buy it at walmart in the sewing section, i use the .005 diameter. this stuff stretches amazing while fighting bigger panfish and never breaks and never freezes. I have caught 14 inch perch, bass, big crappies and hugh gills on this stuff and it never fails!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i got one of the few BB 6061 reels they made this year.it picks up 19 inches with each turn of the reel.has a star drag i love.also a audible line clicker so i can use it as a dead stick too for walleye fishing.i paid 99 bucks for the reel which at the time i thought was high but if you look on e-bay they are going for 200-225 EACH...WOW
this was a trial run for these reels so next year they should be cheaper.


----------



## Crappie 1 (Mar 15, 2011)

woodie slayer said:


> i got one of the few BB 6061 reels they made this year.it picks up 19 inches with each turn of the reel.has a star drag i love.also a audible line clicker so i can use it as a dead stick too for walleye fishing.i paid 99 bucks for the reel which at the time i thought was high but if you look on e-bay they are going for 200-225 EACH...WOW
> this was a trial run for these reels so next year they should be cheaper.


 I looked at them. I just couldn't justify $99 for one. I'm doing an exchange thing with Cabala's on a Genz Combo, so had to send the Genz back. I liked it, but the reel wasn't any good, fell apart.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

iceoiler said:


> ..... i do feel that in line reels do give way more feel and sensitivity to your set up, i have a alot more feel of more feeling what my bait is doing, not to mention the lack of jig spin.
> 
> .....


Twist isn't an issue with a good bearing swivel a few feet up the line, FWIW.
I can't understand _how _an inline would give you _more _sensitivity, but then again I will jig Perch on a 40" MH Berkley Northern Lites (rated to 17lb) and no spring, float or strike indicator - I have an index finger on the line unless it's bitterly cold (wool ragg fingerless gloves W/ a heater pack or two!) - but most times I feel the bite in the rod handle "loud & clear". :lol:
If I feel the need to go lighter I will break out one of our "HT Ice Blues", no spring needed there...
*Please, fill us in on the inline & how it gives us more sensitivity!*
BTW - I _can _use a bait caster, but when you have about a dozen & a half ice rods that have their own dedicated spinning reels on them - I usually don't bother swapping reels from the soft water stable.
:evilsmile


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey Crappie
You would be better off with a fly reel I have used one for 10 years never had trouble with it I keep it clean and lubed.
you can spend less or more I have used a cheap martin for years and some expensive ones machined but they do work put some backing on it then your favorite line.center drag is a plus, depends on the type of fish your after.And then after the ice season you can use it fly fishing.


----------



## iceoiler (Apr 11, 2011)

When i am jigging a micro, 1/80th oz jig on days where the gills are tight lipped, it feels like a 1/8 oz jig, so when a gills gently sucks it in you just fell it better. There just is, try it if you dont think so dont use em, i use both, some days it doesnt matter, but some days it definatly does.


----------



## david1990 (Jan 26, 2013)

buddy of mine just picked up the new frabil straight line combo with a reel thats 2:4:1 ratio works pretty good


----------

